# New job full time? Will HR accommodate me ?



## mindetergent (Aug 22, 2020)

How accommodating would Spot be if I were to tell them I got a full time job, but still want to work there? My full Time job is Tuesday-Thurs (8am-4:30pm), Friday and Saturday (6am-2:30pm). Literally by Monday, I need to tell HR whether I am staying or putting my two weeks in. I have to really sit with myself and ask if i can handle 60 hour weeks.  I’m in a lot of debt is why I need extra cash. My full time job is medical staff at a rehab clinic. Lately the short shifts at Spot have been super stressful as I dont finish my workload, but feel compelled to. Anyone else with a full time day job that work at spot have advice ?


----------



## dabug (Aug 22, 2020)

I worked at a corporate Starbucks for over six months full time, Target part time, and another job part time. Third job is irrelevant because I got to choose if and when I wanted to work on specific days.. My HR told me that she was completely unwilling to cooperate because, and I quote... ehem, "I have a business to run".

You need to speak to HR or higher in the morning and do whatever they are willing to do. Your HR might be pissed because your other job's schedule isn't the exact same every day, but you will just need to go into Kronos or whatever the website we're using right now and set your availability. Your HR might tell you go fuck yourself, but all you can do is try. Obviously, the more restricted your availability is, the fewer hours you'll get. Also, the more you change your availability, the more your HR will get pissed off... Or maybe that's just my store and the rest are nice


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Aug 22, 2020)

Short shifts are normal. If you are under 90 days, spot might say no.


----------



## Dream Baby (Aug 22, 2020)

First of all I am assuming you have been with Target for at least 90 days.

I would talk to HR AND put in an availability change but make sure you state the reason WHY in your change.

If they don't grant it I would just quit and go get a job somewhere else.

I realize Target probably pays more than other places. However if you are only working 15 hours a week you are not losing much if you take another lower paying job somewhere else.

The fact you can work later on Friday and Saturday and all day Sunday helps.

Good luck.


----------



## Anelmi (Aug 22, 2020)

Just be honest. If they say no, then you know but the majority of our closers have other jobs. 60 hours a week is tough...I’ve done it now for almost 5 years but it’s possible. If I were you, I’d leave your Mondays free from any jobs so you don’t completely burn out.


----------



## mindetergent (Aug 22, 2020)

dabug said:


> I worked at a corporate Starbucks for over six months full time, Target part time, and another job part time. Third job is irrelevant because I got to choose if and when I wanted to work on specific days.. My HR told me that she was completely unwilling to cooperate because, and I quote... ehem, "I have a business to run".
> 
> You need to speak to HR or higher in the morning and do whatever they are willing to do. Your HR might be pissed because your other job's schedule isn't the exact same every day, but you will just need to go into Kronos or whatever the website we're using right now and set your availability. Your HR might tell you go fuck yourself, but all you can do is try. Obviously, the more restricted your availability is, the fewer hours you'll get. Also, the more you change your availability, the more your HR will get pissed off... Or maybe that's just my store and the rest are nice


I just got my availability approved for classes I was taking but then I got a full time job offer so idk if they’d find it shady, but it’d be the truth.


----------



## mindetergent (Aug 22, 2020)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> Short shifts are normal. If you are under 90 days, spot might say no.


I’ve been with Spot for over 2 years and never call out and bust ass, I do take a lot of time off though


----------



## Nauzhror (Aug 23, 2020)

We have a few people in the front end at my store who work other jobs in the mornings and only work at Target in the evenings. It'd obviously be an issue if everyone tried to have their availability setup in such a way, but so long as it's a small percentage of people with their availability set up in such a manner I don't see it as being a huge deal.


----------

